# Plow Truck Driver Subs needed in Lowell MA ASAP



## mvpcontracting

Looking for subcontractors whom may have their own trucks w/ plows, Bobcats, backhoes and front end loaders in the Lowell, MA area.

Must have your own insurance and reliable working vehicle.

Pay rate starting at $40/hour and up depending on type of truck/bobcat etc.

Please call Joe at 978-284-9574 and mention you found us on this site! 

Looking forward to working together, thanks!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

mvpcontracting;2112185 said:


> Looking for subcontractors whom may have their own trucks w/ plows, Bobcats, backhoes and front end loaders in the Lowell, MA area.
> 
> Must have your own insurance and reliable working vehicle.
> 
> Pay rate starting at $40/hour and up depending on type of truck/bobcat etc.
> 
> Please call Joe at 978-284-9574 and mention you found us on this site!
> 
> Looking forward to working together, thanks!


Good luck pal $40 /hr maybe in 1992. Try more like $65/hr.For a pickup.At 40 bucks with paying for fuel and insurance they gonna beat there truck for 25 bucks a hr i think not.


----------



## quigleysiding

Thats pretty funny payup


----------



## iceyman

Id imagine u almost have to double it


----------



## BUFF

$40/hr get you a guy with a shovel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm going to shut up and use my people skill's on this one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2113349 said:


> I'm going to shut up and use my people skill's on this one.


Lol..........


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2113349 said:


> I'm going to shut up and use my people skill's on this one.


Is that on topic?


----------



## JustJeff

So, I have a 1M general liability policy, commercial truck insurance, truck payment, fuel, wear and tear/maintenance, and labor. Should I just skip all of that and write you a check now?


----------



## ratherbfishin

Hell, come plow my lots...
I'll pay ya $50.00/ Hr!


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

$40.00 an hour ? Lmao


----------



## jhenderson9196

We should all be honored that he would even allow us to work for him.


----------



## fhafer

Looks like Walmart is getting into snow plowing and they're shopping for subs


----------



## beanz27

$40 for the truck, $20 for the driver, plus fuel, then maybe, but still wouldn't in that state for less than double what you want


----------



## L.I.Mike

I would not get out of bed for that rate nor start the truck. I hope he thinks he is being funny.


----------



## leolkfrm

all his current drivers prob quit for lack of payment


----------

